# West Park Asylum May 2012



## aquanuke (May 10, 2012)

After my first attempt at Cain hill asylum I decided to try West Park asylum last Monday, as it was a bank holiday thought security would be lax, but did get caught 

However, not after I had spent a good few hours inside  

Theres not really anything left of the old place, it has been stripped of everything. Its just an empty shell now but thats not to say its boring or not a grand building. Really makes for dark and moody photos when you just have the textures and details of the stripped building.

Sorry in advance for my bad photography for those who do not like


----------



## Urban Ghost (May 10, 2012)

I'm sure there will be a queue of people forming to jump on the HDR hate bandwagon but I quite like those, nice work!


----------



## janner_10 (May 10, 2012)

Very nice photos - just use less effects.


----------



## Mars Lander (May 10, 2012)

Awesome piks, I need more asylum!!!


----------



## sparky. (May 10, 2012)

brill pics thanks for sharing


----------



## johno23 (May 10, 2012)

HDR has in fact enhanced the "life after people"aspect of this place in your photos.

Nice work


----------



## flyboys90 (May 10, 2012)

Superb photos of a cracking building,thanks for sharing,I think the bay window shot is my favorite.


----------



## #Dan# (May 10, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous! Amazing! I didn't even know this part of the building would have been accessible :O My favorite one is the 9th one down - so grimey and eery. Well done


----------



## aquanuke (May 10, 2012)

thanks everyone! lol yes gotta have more asylum


----------



## zombizza (May 10, 2012)

ooo. I just asked in another thread...was there anything still left. This looks like admin. What else is still 'empty'?
I just loved westpark, so hope that if I go I wont get too depressed...


----------



## daimo_45 (May 10, 2012)

Love the tints (green) in some of the photos!


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 10, 2012)

How much is there actually left of this place?!


----------



## aquanuke (May 10, 2012)

I only explorered two building one being the main building before I got caught and escorted off site. So cant tell you how much is left.


----------



## SeffyboyUK (May 10, 2012)

Hm ok. I didn't really think there was anything left to speak of at all, so more than I first thought!


----------



## daimo_45 (May 10, 2012)

I went a few months ago and it's completely gutted! All the wards are striped back to brick, the interconnecting corridors have gone and the services area (around the water tower) is now a humongous open space the size of a stadium! I would love to know where that wooden staircase is as I never saw that!?


----------



## aquanuke (May 11, 2012)

The wooden staircase is actually in the main building. If you was standing outside the front it would be on the right hand side I think


----------



## aquanuke (May 11, 2012)

btw if any one is interested I put all my photos on Facebook with a link where you can also download the hi-res original files.

http://www.facebook.com/aquanuke


----------



## TeeJF (May 11, 2012)

Gorgeous photos, loving the treatment you've given them. We got in for all of about 10 minutes in the winter and had to leave sharpish. Tres difficult still.


----------

